# Rank Titles



## ian

Not sure what to use for the rank titles but I just quickly came up with these
Computer Newbie 0+ posts
Computer User 25+ posts
Computer Hobbyist 100+ posts
Computer Addict 250+ posts
Computer Technician 500+ posts
Computer Specialist 1000+ posts 



*Amendments and Additions*
http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=54639&postcount=30
http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=91079&postcount=56


----------



## [tab]

How come you're a "Computer Specialist" yet you have <1000 posts?

That images look pretty cool, the names need some work


----------



## ian

No admins get the full LED's regardless of how many posts.

I could change it so that we have the same requirement for number of posts as everyone else. Besides, it says administrator in our title tag, maybe it looks kind of strange appearing twice.


----------



## ian

I am open to suggestions on the user titles, I couldnt think of anything else....


----------



## [tab]

If I think of anything, I'll let you know...


----------



## Fure6

Can you have custom titles under your name or post meter? On my old drum forum you could do that, but the admin. had to type it in for some reason.


----------



## ian

I will have to check, but I dont think custom user titles are activated.


----------



## Jimbob1989

You can't have a positive feedback kind of option can you. Where you decide if the persons information is good or not?

Jimbob


----------



## ian

> You can't have a positive feedback kind of option can you. Where you decide if the persons information is good or not?


No I will definitely not be introducing that, because the comments left are anonymous, and a few people would be using that feature to make anonymous nasty remarks to others.


----------



## Fure6

so they *have* to be annonymous? That would be cool if they didn't have to be...


----------



## ian

Im sure the standard setup for reputations are anonymous. Anyhow, I have quite a few more expenses coming up for this network, but once I get some spare money, Ill be having some kind of monthly award for those members who have made valuable contributions, something small like a "computer forum" mousepad or t-shirt or something small like that, plus a special page where those members will be listed. That will be decided by the administrators of the forum.


----------



## [tab]

ian said:
			
		

> something small like a "computer forum" mousepad or t-shirt


Better make my t-shirt large... extra large


----------



## ian

The t-shirt will be just like the one being worn in my avatar  
Just kidding...


----------



## Fure6

i don't know about you guys, but if i was wearing a 'computer forum.com' shirt, i would get beat the hell up by all my buddies...


----------



## [tab]

I solve that problem by not having any friends... and never going outside.


----------



## Suzanne

Lol 
I guess I better start contributing.


----------



## ian

> I solve that problem by not having any friends... and never going outside.


ditto


----------



## Praetor

I'd love to have an online t-shirt! Got me a couple from other forums already heehee... of course it's about post quality rather than post quantity


----------



## ian

Well this site will have to get a proper design first with some kind of a logo before we get any t-shirts made, that could be a while away, but it is on the to-do list. 


> I'd love to have an online t-shirt!


Could be a while before we get any, but I'll put you on the list along with [tab], you have made a valuable contribution to this forum in the short time you have been here, which is much appreciated.


----------



## Praetor

Yay!  Glad to help out!


----------



## Fure6

That would be pretty cool if it went "slum" and then went up from there...i don't know what the other name would be. I just think it would be funny for the nubies to be called slum for a little bit.


----------



## Praetor

Heehee maybe could even having a "monthly theme" type of ranking system, this month would be AMD Codename, next month, Intel, the month after something totally different etc ... a nice set of variety


----------



## ian

> That would be pretty cool if it went "slum" and then went up from there...


and worked your way all the way up to the title of slumlord...


----------



## cykx

I think instead of newbie it should just say noob. I dont mind being called a noob when I play Counter Strike, altough Ive been playing for 2 years. I hate noob talk but hey, it would be funny.


----------



## Verrona

I'll also think of some, an entire list


----------



## Verrona

There are good points and bad points to that.


----------



## Bobo

[tab] said:
			
		

> I solve that problem by not having any friends... and never going outside.



Same here!

Easier to be a computer geek when you have no friends.  More time on the computer, nobody making fun of you


----------



## zkiller

haha, i have my custom title on WMF set to newbie back in the day!


----------



## Bobo

How do you get to be a VIP member?


----------



## Praetor

*VIB*
A title conferred to the one and only Jimbob.  (very irrevocably banned)

*VIP*
VIP is a handpicked title for member's who have been around for a long time and have contributed to the community. Generally speaking only requiring a single well-placed nomination. (asking about ranks ... thus meaning you didnt read the rules disqualifies you  )

*MOD*
Classic forum moderator position. Applications are open however the following are a general requirement:
- 200+ posts, significant portions of which are not one-liners but actually helpful posts
- Demonstrated expertise/understanding in areas relevant to the forum section selected
- Generally speaking, "not a moron" (follows/enforces rules, is helpful etc). A very big factor here is to demonstrate open-mindedness... for instance, fanboyism would be a bad thing to demonstrate.
- Requires Administrator approval
- If you think you're qualified, have a visit http://www.computerforum.com/apply_mod.php?

*ADMIN*
Closed. Invite-only.


----------



## zkiller

Praetor said:
			
		

> *VIP*
> VIP is a handycaped title. Generally speaking only requiring a single well-placed kick.


  come on now preator, that's just wrong. i know i am special, but not that special.


----------



## Praetor

> come on now preator, that's just wrong. i know i am special, but not that special


lol nice


----------



## Amma Wario

Mod eh? VROOOOM! I might hit 200 posts but never will I become a MOD (unless you beg me)


----------



## Praetor

> Mod eh? VROOOOM! I might hit 200 posts but never will I become a MOD (unless you beg me)


Well PC Tech, let's see .. you 
[1] Dont know what you're talking about a lot of the time and 
[2] By your own admission, tend to "go over the top" 
[3] See #1


----------



## Cromewell

> Mod eh? VROOOOM! I might hit 200 posts but never will I become a MOD (unless you beg me)


 Don't worry it'll never happen


----------



## Amma Wario

Praetor said:
			
		

> Well PC Tech, let's see .. you
> [1] Dont know what you're talking about a lot of the time and
> [2] By your own admission, tend to "go over the top"
> [3] See #1



What #1?


----------



## Praetor

You and I both know. If you honestly dont know, dont worry about it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Ouch ouch. Some people know, others don't   . That sums up the forum. Those who know answer, those that don't know should ask. There are exceptions to that (some who don't know saying they know). See my point   .

JAN


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> There are exceptions to that (some who don't know saying they know)


----------



## SFR

Bobo said:
			
		

>


 
lol Bobo. At least you know you sometimes dont know what you know and try to learn from others that know you dont know what you know....


----------



## Bobo

SFR said:
			
		

> dont know what you know



don't know what I know?  How exactly can that be?


----------



## Lorand

Bobo said:
			
		

> don't know what I know? How exactly can that be?


You don't know, do you?


----------



## Bobo

Lorand said:
			
		

> You don't know, do you?



Oi, you guys are confusing me!  How can I not know what I know?


----------



## Yeti

> How can I not know what I know?


Because you don't know that you don't know it


----------



## Bobo

Yeti said:
			
		

> Because you don't know that you don't know it


But then I never really knew that I knew it, regardless of whether I know that I know it


----------



## Cromewell

you cannot know, you cannot not know what you're knowing.

You think you know, but you don't know, so you don't know that you don't know, you know?


----------



## Bobo

Cromewell said:
			
		

> you cannot know, you cannot not know what you're knowing.


  Yes I can! 



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> You think you know, but you don't know, so you don't know that you don't know, you know?



But how can I think I know because if I never really knew, then I don't know what to think to know.  And no, I don't know that I don't know, because, of course, if I don't know, then I don't know that I don't know.  But that also means that I can't think that I know it, because I don't know what I don't think I don't know


----------



## SFR

Cromewell said:
			
		

> you cannot know, you cannot not know what you're knowing.
> 
> You think you know, but you don't know, so you don't know that you don't know, you know?


 

I know.  All I was saying is that if you dont know what you know then how can you know that you dont know what you know


----------



## Cromewell

> I know. All I was saying is that if you dont know what you know then how can you know that you dont know what you know


ok this is getting like an episode of friends  this should really stop


----------



## Praetor

Yes indeed it will stop.


----------



## stalex111

And Stop it will, because bobo knows that what he knows doesn't know what you know!!
Ok i'll stop
Nice about the episode of friends!
What was the subject of this thread again???


----------



## tweaker

This last two pages made me dizzy so yes please stop.


----------



## elmarcorulz

lmfao, maybe i shouldnt of started at page 6 and read backwards


----------



## The Astroman

I noticed that the rank titles have moved to different names such as gold member etc... (I've noticed a long time ago, just forgot to talk about it) Why? I personally prefer it, you guys?


----------



## evilxp2800

ian said:
			
		

> No I will definitely not be introducing that, because the comments left are anonymous, and a few people would be using that feature to make anonymous nasty remarks to others.






Yeah but on VBulletin  3 you can have the Name of person giving you feed back well its called Reputation ...get VB 3 and it will be kool


----------



## jancz3rt

The Astroman said:
			
		

> I noticed that the rank titles have moved to different names such as gold member etc... (I've noticed a long time ago, just forgot to talk about it) Why? I personally prefer it, you guys?



There simply was a felt need for some fresh air into the forum and the revision for the number of posts required for classification. It simply makes more sense to order the rank from the least precious to the most precious so that it's clear who is the boss and so on. I am glad you prefer it.

I could also add that these are the current classifications:

New Member .... 0+
Bronze Member .... 25+
Silver Member ... 100+
Gold Member ... 500+
Platinum Member ... 1000+
Diamond Member ... 2500+

+ Administrator, VIP and Moderator 

JAN


----------



## apj101

did we ever get the t-shirts sorted?
(probably not that i qualify for one - whoa is me  )


----------



## dragon2309

can someone tell me what post# you need to get to be platinum member, and how do you get a VIP status. i never got that one??


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hey*



			
				dragon2309 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what post# you need to get to be platinum member, and how do you get a VIP status. i never got that one??



VIP status is granted internally (among the admins, existing VIPs and mods) and depends on the level of input of the member in terms of quality, coherence and tons of other criteria. Remember that it is always up to the "bosses" to decide. You may or may not get it. However do not expect on being given it as that luxury is very rarely given out.

JAN


----------



## Lorand

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> how do you get a VIP status. i never got that one??


You might get the _Very Incoherent Poster_ status...


----------



## Buzz1927

Nice one, Lorand!!


----------



## flame1117

Praetor said:
			
		

> *VIB*
> *MOD*
> Classic forum moderator position. Applications are open however the following are a general requirement:
> - 200+ posts, significant portions of which are not one-liners but actually helpful posts
> - Demonstrated expertise/understanding in areas relevant to the forum section selected
> - Generally speaking, "not a moron" (follows/enforces rules, is helpful etc). A very big factor here is to demonstrate open-mindedness... for instance, fanboyism would be a bad thing to demonstrate.
> - Requires Administrator approval
> - If you think you're qualified, have a visit http://www.computerforum.com/apply_mod.php?


I was almost going to try and apply and see what happens a while ago, but then I thought "Whats the point?"

I don't think i would be picked JUST for such bad spelling/grammer, and then at least a little more knowlegdeable in more catogorys.

At least im helpfull when I can be and don;t break any rules(Well iv'e de-railed some threads....but not that many, and nothing besides that.)


EDIT:err, I thought page three was the last page, my mistake.


----------



## dragon2309

> You might get the Very Incoherent Poster status...



Heh he, notice im not contradicting you there. At least it still stands for VIP, no-one need know that it stands for that.


----------



## Holiday

I think you Administrators should allow avatars bigger than 19.5 KB


----------



## Cromewell

That rule is there for a reason, at 5 posts with each poster having a 19.5KB avatar thats already ~100KB for the page, some people don't have highspeed connections.


----------



## Geoff

then you should allow to insert any pic, and it automatically adjusts it to the proper size and dimensions.


----------



## Geoff

ian said:
			
		

> I am open to suggestions on the user titles, I couldnt think of anything else....


how about naming them "new member" "bronze Member" Silver Member" ect.


----------



## Cromewell

> then you should allow to insert any pic, and it automatically adjusts it to the proper size and dimensions.


A resize could be done, but what if someone uses an animated gif (which are allowed) that exceeds the size limit?


----------



## Praetor

Lets stay on topic people.


----------



## DCIScouts

Maybe on the theming on idea, we could do it relating to some current event or movie...  Like for X-Men, different characters:
Admins= Professor X
Mods= Magneto
VIP= Mystique
Platinum= Wolverine
Gold= Cyclops
Silver= Jean Gray
Bronze= Storm
Newbie= Rogue
Something like that...


----------



## DCIScouts

ian said:
			
		

> The t-shirt will be just like the one being worn in my avatar
> Just kidding...



I actually do want a t-shirt like that though...


----------



## Hypno-toad

I think the highest rank should be hacker. mabey Gamer could be thrown in there somewhere.


----------



## SFR

Hypno-toad said:
			
		

> I think the highest rank should be hacker.


 
First, consider Rule 2 of the Computer Forum Rules:

2. Discussions which actively encourage illegal hacking/malicious harm to computers/networks is prohibited.


Now, should the highest rank be hacker?


----------

